

Twitter Hates Google’s New Google+ Integration - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/10/twitter-really-really-hates-googles-new-google-integration/

======
redthrowaway
The update seems to be key:

    
    
        Update: Google just posted this response to its official Google+ Page:
    
        We are a bit surprised by Twitter’s comments about Search plus Your World, 
        because they chose not to renew their agreement with us last summer 
        (http://goo.gl/chKwi), and since then we have observed their rel=nofollow 
        instructions.
    

If that's the case, it's hard to see what Twitter's complaining about. They're
telling Google not to index tweets. If they want in on the game, then play
ball.

~~~
nextparadigms
The same goes for Facebook. It would be pretty hypocritical if Facebook came
out and said the same thing, too. Facebook tried their best so Google doesn't
get their data, without breaking the API's for anyone else.

Eric Schmidt also says Twitter ended the deal:

[http://marketingland.com/schmidt-google-not-favored-happy-
to...](http://marketingland.com/schmidt-google-not-favored-happy-to-talk-
twitter-facebook-integration-3151)

Of course Apple pundits like Gruber and Siegler were quick to jump on Google
over this.

